# My new to me Gravely 16G



## Randallcblitz (Jul 28, 2013)

Gravely 16G Professional


----------



## rlordjr (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice machine.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Good looking Gravely. Do you other attachments, deck, dozer blade, ect? I have a Gravely too.


----------



## Randallcblitz (Jul 28, 2013)

yes i have added many upgrades seance this pic was taken. I have added a actuator motor under the frame to lift the mowing deck as well as the front snow blade. i
I also added a Johnny products sleeve hitch on the back and a front Reece hitch that has an attachment for tractor weights. I removed the lever on the side because it's no longer needed to lift the deck or other attachments seance adding the actuator motor. I'll try to post some pics soon. I really like the tires on the front of yours. where did you get them and are those the stock rims on the front?


----------



## Randallcblitz (Jul 28, 2013)

Where did you get the weights for your wheels also?


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank You: Yes they are stock rims, the tires are 6ply trencher tires two for $57 from GCT Wholesale plus shipping. 6ply tires can carry more weight then 2ply, 4ply. You can run with lower air pressure with the worry of the seal leaking. I like the 6ply and have had them on lots of other tractors with no trouble at all. I got the weights some time ago, they are stock Gravely weights front and back. Sometimes you can find them on Ebay or craigslist. If you check out other forums like mytractorforum.com you might run across some or someone might point you in the right direction. I like that belly plow on your tractor, would you be willing to sell or trade it ??? I have other Gravely attachments. Please reply one way or the other. Here are some more pictures....


----------

